# my combinations



## future (Mar 7, 2017)

Raith Rovers - FC St Mirren: 2              2.40


 Saipa Karadj - Esteghlal FC: 2               2.10


 FC Spartak Subotica - Napredak: 1          2.20


 Partizan Belgrad - Metalac Gorjni: X (paid back if metalic wins)     5.20


total bet: 11.00


Yankee (11x )* ?*
pay back  196.22


----------



## future (Mar 7, 2017)

FK Cukaricki Stankom - FK Rad Belgrade    1    1.55
 Partizan Belgrade - FK Metalac GM      1            1.20
 Manchester City - Stoke City     1        1.24
 Trikala - Kissamikos        1         1.40

*bet :* 1.00     *total odd:* 3.23


----------

